# Cost of changing a swiss/international driving licence into a Dubai licence



## Montreux (May 12, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a question concerning the approximately cost/process of changing an international or swiss licence into a Dubai one.

I got confused as the employer of my husband (holder of the driving licence, he is german) told us that we have to change the curent licence ( he has an international and a swiss licence) and the cost will be not covered by the employer...they told us it will be approximately 1500 US Dollar / 5500 AED in total which sounds extrem.

As we do have no alternative to drive , I checked the internet and the website information I got so far is, that he does not need a driving test, only an eye test, photos and the necessary paperwork (visa, Passport, non-objection letter, filled form) and the should be arround 400 AED. Am I right or why did the employer told us of such high cost? Any help and info is appreciated! Thanks!
Montreux


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

You need an eye test (you can do it in Mall of the Emirates opposite the Carrefour - Ground Floor) and then you have to go to RTA and transfer the license from the Swiss on to the local one. This costs 380 AED or so. Nothing near to 1500 USD or whatever...


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

From memory....it was about 100 or so for the eye test and about 400 odd for the license.

if all the papers are together and in order you can pick up your license on the day in under an hour (depending on the crowds)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
What nationality is the work colleague? Maybe they are from a country that does not have an exchangeable license and therefore needed to take lessons and a test - that would account for the much higher costs.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> What nationality is the work colleague? Maybe they are from a country that does not have an exchangeable license and therefore needed to take lessons and a test - that would account for the much higher costs.
> Cheers
> Steve


OP was saying it is a Swiss License, its a straight exchange.

I am guessing the employer has no knowledge of the countries that can do a straight exchange and has gone to the 'take driving lessons' route, hence that cost.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> OP was saying it is a Swiss License, its a straight exchange.
> 
> I am guessing the employer has no knowledge of the countries that can do a straight exchange and has gone to the 'take driving lessons' route, hence that cost.


Hi,
Yes - what I mean is the employer was quoting the higher price because they might not have a transferable license - the Swiss license is transferable in about 5 minutes flat!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Montreux (May 12, 2015)

Thanks all so far,

that´s what I was guessing as I coudn´t find a reason in our case for such high costs. We got the information from HR directly, it is a multinational (big) company, so they should know better (even if this is for sure not the first time they transfer people from the HQ based in Switzerland to Dubai).

Is it true that we only can rent a rental car (for a longterm period) with the Dubai Licence? Whow long do you think it will aproximately take to get together all the paperwork (we are planning moving to Dubai at the end of July if visa paperwork is on time)? 
Cheers!
Montreux


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Montreux said:


> Thanks all so far,
> 
> that´s what I was guessing as I coudn´t find a reason in our case for such high costs. We got the information from HR directly, it is a multinational (big) company, so they should know better (even if this is for sure not the first time they transfer people from the HQ based in Switzerland to Dubai).
> 
> ...


Hi,
Now you have asked a difficult question regarding rental cars!!
If you come to Dubai on a visit visa - you can rent a car on the license from your home country.
Once you have a UAE residence visa and UAE driving license - you can hire a car or drive a locally registered car.
In between arriving in Dubai on a new work visa and getting your paperwork sorted - you cannot hire a car in this interim period.
When we first arrived in Dubai, I drove us about on my UK license whilst my wife got her residence visa and driving license. Once she got those - she drove until I got my paperwork sorted!
Clear as mud!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Montreux (May 12, 2015)

So far I know we are not arriving on a tourist visa as HR Dubai is taking already all necessary steps to get a working/residence visa for the time we will arrive. We are now in the process of providing all translated and preattestated documents to them and they said that it will take app. 4 weeks from the time they receive our documents, so that could work with end July, otherwise I thing they will move our flights a bit further. I amcoming on a sponsored visa, but have no plans to change my licence as I don´t want to drive in Dubai (not used to this massive traffic  )

On unknown factor for me is how long it takes to have the visas and letter from sponsor physically, guess it could mean that my husband has to comute from home to office with taxi the first couple of weeks?

Any advice for a good and reasonable car rental company? We have a monthly car allowance of 2550 AED and car could also be rented through hubbys company (is that better for insurance reasons?)?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We used Thrifty when we first arrived. They did a bit of a deal for two months rental.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

I use fastcars, 2015 Mazda 3 on a years rent for 2150 AED per month...I bumped the insurance up to the max as its....how can I say it....interesting driving over here 

I have noticed a few deals popping up recently though so it might be worth firing off a few emails and seeing what you get back.

And never take the first quote as "read" as you can negotiate.


----------



## Montreux (May 12, 2015)

We plan to rent for 9 month, so hope there will be a good deal for us, do you think 2550 AES a month is realistic for a medium size (family) car? We are 2 adults and by the 1 toddler and a baby, so need permanent car seats to be fixed in the car...


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Should be good to go on that budget for a medium sized car with perm car seats fitted.

Start emailing a few now (there is a thread here on rental companies) and see what comes back.

Thread here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/148798-monthly-car-rental-prices-here.html

Good luck mate.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Thrifty does a lot of deals.

They were quoting new Jettas for around 2300 a month. 3,000km/monthly cap. 



Montreux said:


> We plan to rent for 9 month, so hope there will be a good deal for us, do you think 2550 AES a month is realistic for a medium size (family) car? We are 2 adults and by the 1 toddler and a baby, so need permanent car seats to be fixed in the car...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You can get away without driving in Dubai depending on where you live. If you have an apartment in the Marina or Downtown, it's very easy to live without a car as long as you're happy taking taxis all the time.

But I wouldn't be afraid of the roads either. Yes, driving standards are faster and take a bit getting used to, but hundreds of thousands of us survive it daily. Having a car does give you a lot of freedom, and if you chose to live out in a cheaper area or in a villa, you will feel trapped without a car.

As others have said, it will be easy for your husband to get a UAE licence with his Swiss licence. In addition to his residency visa, he also needs to show his Emirates ID and that takes an extra two weeks or so after the visa (this is according to my Abu Dhabi PRO). 



Montreux said:


> So far I know we are not arriving on a tourist visa as HR Dubai is taking already all necessary steps to get a working/residence visa for the time we will arrive. We are now in the process of providing all translated and preattestated documents to them and they said that it will take app. 4 weeks from the time they receive our documents, so that could work with end July, otherwise I thing they will move our flights a bit further. I amcoming on a sponsored visa, but have no plans to change my licence as I don´t want to drive in Dubai (not used to this massive traffic  )
> 
> On unknown factor for me is how long it takes to have the visas and letter from sponsor physically, guess it could mean that my husband has to comute from home to office with taxi the first couple of weeks?
> 
> Any advice for a good and reasonable car rental company? We have a monthly car allowance of 2550 AED and car could also be rented through hubbys company (is that better for insurance reasons?)?


----------

